# Day 8 of 2ww 2 blasto now bleeding and inpain



## Guest (Sep 13, 2010)

Please someone help me I had embryo transfer on 6th sept and has two blastocysts transferred all been fine until yesterday 7 days post transfer when I started getting awful pains and some slight spotting pain got worst as day progressed but spotting stopped 
. This morning I am bleeding heavily and in quite alot of pain. My clinic told me to increase crinone gel to twice a day. I'm due to test on Sunday.
The blood is a mixture of bright red and brown but mostly red

do you think it's all over for me I know it's not ectopic as I've had my
tubes removed 

Lindsey xxx


----------



## Slan80 (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi Lindsey
I am sorry about what is happening, as I am no expect I suspect maybe one embryo might have been lost. But continue with Crinone gel as been advised and test on Sunday. Fingers crossed for you. All the best
  Slan.xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

If you're 7dp5dt then there is a chance that it could be implantation bleed.  Not everyone gets this, in fact it's the minority who do, but it's about the right timing so you never know.  Could also just be from the drugs, especially the progesterone support and/or a bit of late irritation from the EC/ET procedures...really no way to tell.

If you're not due to test until Sunday I'm assuming you have a 12 day wait....that's around what our clinic advise when have blastocyst transfer....14dpt for 2/3 day embies and then 11dpt for 5 day blastocysts.

Definitely continue with the Crinone and hopefully the bleeding will ease up.  Don't feel too disheartened though...when I was pg 20 yrs ago I didn't realise as I had normal periods for several months and my friend had full flow red bleeds for 6mths, no idea she was pg and her son turns 15 next month so it's certainly not over.#

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Mimo (Aug 5, 2008)

Lins, 

I have had exactly the same thing literally on the same days from my blasto trasnfer, my OTD was yesterday and its BFP - really confused as read alot about HCG levels etc?

Hae you stopped bleeding now? When I calledthe clinic they asked if it was around my period time (no idea as thoghtdrugs would mess it up) and if it was dis-smilar?

It definitely wasn't an implantation bleed as it was bright red. Will let you know what happens from here!


xxx


----------

